#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτες με ξενόγλωσσα προγράμματα

## manman

Καλησπέρα 

Σε στατική μελέτη προσθήκης που πρωτοκολλήθηκε με τον προηγούμενο νόμο, ο ελεγκτής υπάλληλος πολεοδομίας αρνείται να την υπογράψει επειδή το τεύχος είναι στα γερμανικά. Υπάρχει νομοθεσία πάνω σε αυτό. Θα μεταφράσουμε όλο το τεύχος για να βάλει ένα "θεωρήθηκε";

----------


## gmaranos

Καλησπέρα...ένα δίκαιο του δίνω αλήθεια είναι..Δηλαδή αν ήταν στα Κινέζικα;
Η επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας είναι στα Ελληνικά επομένως οι συναλλαγές με το δημόσιο πρέπει να γίνονται στα Ελληνικά..
Νόμος δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει αλλά η λογική μου λέει πως σωστά κάνει ο υπάλληλος.

----------


## Xάρης

Οπως τα λέει ο συνάδελφος παραπάνω.
Υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία, πρέπει όμως να ψάξω για να σε παραπέμψω.
Επίσημη γλώσσα είναι προς το παρόν μόνο η ελληνική. Στην Κύπρο είναι και η αγγλική και η τουρκική.
Αν περάσει της Διαμαντοπούλου, ενδεχομένως να γίνει και εδώ η αγγλική επίσημη γλώσσα.
Για Γερμανικά δεν προβλέπεται κάτι.

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια μακροεντολή που να αντικαθιστά αυτόματα κάποιους επαναλαμβάνουμενους όρους.
Το αρχικό γενικό κείμενο το μεταφράζεις μια φορά και θα το έχεις έτοιμο για όλες τις μελέτες σου.

Απορία: στη Γερμανία θα δέχονταν τεύχος στα ελληνικά;

----------


## gmaranos

Προφανώς όχι! ούτε μπορείς να πας στην εφορία να πληρώσεις ΦΕΜ σε δολάρια ή χρυσό!

----------


## manman

Πέρα από την εθνικιστικοφιλοσοφική προσέγγιση του θέματος, θα ήταν χρήσιμη κάποια πληροφόρηση πάνω στη νομοθεσία. Οπως ίσως ξέρετε τα ξενόγλωσσα προγράμματα δυστυχώς είναι περισσοτέρων δυνατοτήτων από τα ελληνόφωνα (ίσως κυρίως λόγω μεγαλύτερης αγοράς) και σε μερικές πιο ειδικές περιπτώσεις κατασκευών αποτελούν και τη μοναδική λύση. Αγοράζονται και διακινούνται από Έλληνες αντιπροσώπους κλπ κλπ

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 17:15 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 17:13 ----------

.....και όσον αφορά στην εφορία, εκεί πληρώνεις με ευρώ και όχι πια δραχμές (δυστυχώς)

----------


## civ

Απεχω παρα παρα πολυ απο τις εθνικιστικες ιδεες, αλλα συμφωνω και με το τυπικο και με το πρακτικο του πραγματος. Μη γκρινιαζεις για το προφανες επειδη σε ξεβολευει. 

Επισημη γλωσσα του ελληνικου κρατους ειναι η ελληνικη. το τευχος στατικης μελετης που κατατιθεται στην πολεοδομια προφανως και δεν νοειται να μην ειναι στην ελληνικη. Κατσε να το μεταφρασεις.  Δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο. Στατικη μελετη ειναι, οχι λογοτεχνια. Κανε αυτο που σου προτεινει ο Χαρης. Μακροεντολη για τους επαναλαμβανομενους ορους, τους πινακες κλπ και μια μεταφραση της τεχνικης εκθεσης. 

Επισης θα μπορουσες να ζητησεις απο τους Ελληνες αντιπροσωπους του λογισμικου που χρησιμοποιεις να κανουν και τιποτα ουσιαστικοτερο περα απο την πωληση. 

Αληθεια για τι κατασκευη μιλαμε ?

----------


## pmaria

πολυ καθηστερημενα απαντω κι εγω... μου εχει τυχει αναλογη απαιτηση στο παρελθον. μετεφρασα βασικες επικεφαλιδες και λεξεις - τιτλους του τευχους στατικων υπολογισμων, αφηνοντας παντα και το *αγγλικό * πρωτότυπο. (φαντασου ηθελε μεταφραση απο αγγλικα... αλλά μάλλον δικιο εχουν)

----------

